# not a skyline but another toy (chav in disguise??)



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

while the skylines off for its engine rebuild i decided to buy another car and something to use on the track in summer.

spec as i bought it

corsa sport shell
2.0 16v c20xe engine
twin 45 webber carbs
f20 gearbox
new clutch
full chris astley fitting kit
big inner and outer cv joints
big hubs
bilstein suspension 60mm
fully re condition rear brakes
speedline allesio's in white with new tyres
fully stripped out
2 cobra manaco bucket seats
sparco 3 point harnesses
safety devices rear cage
omp rear strut brace


parts i fitted straight away

fk coilovers on the front
front and rear braided hoses
v6 callipers and grooved 288mm front brakes
full gsi bodykit
twin morrette headlights
smooth scuttle pannel
suade d shaped steering wheel and momo boss
pioneer mids crossovers and tweeters,
pioneer headunit


heres a couple of quick pics a few days after buying and modding









next job. 

went to the scrappers got a saxo power steering pump, pipes, res bottle and wiring

also dug out my old corsa gsi rack, bought new track rod ends and check the fancy fittings out lol




plan is to relocate battery and mount pump where the battery normally is, then pipe it up and away

another quick job done, bit of weight saving




f28 2wd kit

should arrive off the good old bay in the next week

also on ordered

1.9mm cometic steel headgasket
cambelt kit (square tooth)
head bolts
cometic exhaust manifold gasket
inlet manifold gasket
rocker cover gasket
8v rubber sump gasket and baffle plate
water pump

all systems go.........

so i fully stripped the block and head to reveal low comp mahle pistons oversized to 86.44mm (85mm), steel h section rods! and courtenay cams, what a bonus that was, next on list was to...

degrease block
gegrease 6 speed box
paint box and block
clean top of pistons
clean bottom of valves
clean sump
clean the head
cut pulley holes out of the cambelt cover
make 6 speed gear linkage
fit all gaskets/pumps and start rebuilding.

heres a picture of the pistons, rods and arp's, and a before/after clean also shows the 86.44 pistons so there has been a +5 overbore at some stage.






heres a standard conrod end



heres mine with arp bolts



pic of down the rods, and another pic of the mahle low comp piston




dirty gearbox, 



degreased gearbox



re sprayed gearbox



degreased block



painted block



engine was then built up, all parts arrived and have now been fitted

1.9mm cometic head gasket
late female type head bolts
inlet gasket
cometic exhaust manifold gasket
rocker cover gasket
8v rubber sump gasket with baffle tray
new water pump
cambelt kit

firstly i fitted the cometic gasket and the coscast head then torqued it all down to SBD Motorsport settings for cometic gaskets


then fitted the rocker cover

cam pulleys

water pump and belt kit


belt cover and bottom pulley

sump gasket


inlet gasket

inlet manifold and alternator etc


next i fitted my new enlarged tophat you can clearly see the differance here
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3709/photo0109cv0.jpg[/img
then made some stiffer engine mounts using some tiger seal
[url="http://imageshack.us"][img]http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2139/photo0110xd2.jpg



dont look to pretty but should be more functional than standard and only cost £7.

then changed my steering rack and removed all the sound deadening off the bulkhead, recieved my poly bushes and started fitting a few.

rack removed


new rack against old one


poly bushes


engines now fully built up after finally recieving my astra vxr injectors fuel rail adaptor and fuel pressure regulator then put the engine in, had to get pirtek to make me a pipe up for my electronic power steering. engine went in fine, fitted it without the turbo and manifold then put that on after engine was in place. cut and welded the gear linkage and got all 6 gears first time i set them!!!! 

moved the rad forward and across about 2" to get the pipes from the intercooler to fit each side, fitted a 10" slimline spal fan.

fitted all my front tie bar spacing blocks to clear the f28 6 speed gearbox


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

few pics

bottom arms spaced out



used the m-tech conversion parts



new injectors

astra vxr blues



regulator with gauge


engine in place



new cometic exhaust manifold gasket



intercooler in place



butchered an old bumper



this weekends work included

fitted carbon bonnet
fitted gsi fogs in front bumper
painted bumper black
washed and hoovered as it was a right state
fitted turbo timer

jobs too do this week

relocate battery into boot
mount saxo electronic power steering pump where battery was and wire up
fit new 2.5" scorpion exhaust made from escort cosworth system.
pick up some vmax evo 5 305bhp chips
buy a dash 31 actuator 
and fit a boost controller

then hopefully should achieve 300bhp 

then just need to find some 16" track tyres that will go on without scrubbing!

jamie


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

A couple of friends of mine have Corsas with 2litre turboed lumps in em, they can certainly shift


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

looks awesome, what's the 2WD kit for - is the car 4WD?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

did you sort out the problem with the water running out between the block and head when you turned it over???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

LET Novas and Corsas are hillarious fun, as with well under 1000kg and very low transmission losses its suprisingly easy to make Skylines etc look pretty daft in them.
Timed a few to well under 10sec 0-100mph and thats with the expected terrible wheelspin from road tyres and FWD.



kismetcapitan said:


> looks awesome, what's the 2WD kit for - is the car 4WD?


The 6spd gearbox is from a 4wd originally.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

couple of pics from today


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

update, spare wheel well removal

used 2 mm steel, cut the old wheel well out with the plasma cutter then migged it in and seam sealed it after

ditched the small cheapo filter and fitted a nice large pvd filter which i had fabricated to fit




quick engine pic



did a little more work aswell tonight, fitted an oil pressure and oil temp switch to the block and fed wires into the car ready to fit my race tech oil pressure and oil temp gauges tomorrow,


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

quick update, 

fitted some gauges, oil pressure and oil temp





dawes device manual boost controller



braided oil feed line



and tubular manifold with .63 t34 turbo setup and dash 31 actuator



ordered three meters of 3" exhaust section ready to customize my exhaust

just waiting for braided water lines to come through the post then il get it all fitted.


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

cheers mate


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow as youve shown with you're skyline you don't do things by 1/2's. Very nice. Is it going to be just a track car? Wheres the skyline having the engine rebuild?


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

its also my daily driver and maybe do abit of drag racing with it as it will piss 12's mgt racing are doing my rebuild and a cracking job there making of it, cheers for the comments


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

update





quick pic to show turbo differance


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cool. EscCos turbo. What size housing? .48, .55, or the original .63?

Great turbo either way.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

.63 mate the only way, hoping to get it setup next week as soon as my wideband comes through then fingers crossed 350bhp?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

With a .63 they good for a lil bit over 400 at a push, so yeah, 350 is a walk in the park with the right bits for that turbo


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I love LET's and XE's.. Very reliable engines when equipped with a Cosworth head or an EDS modified Kolbenschmidt.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

its got the cosworth (coscast) head


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

little update, fitted my vmax evo 5 chips



also had my full 3" downpipe and exhaust made up, feels loads freer and better flowing, also a nice sound not like a jet plain no more

fitting my walbro 255lph pump and dawes device this week, then going to set it up on a mates wideband hes kindly lending me till i get my own.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

fitted a racetech 2.5 bar boost gauge to match my racetech oil temp and oil pressure gauges all in a 3 pillar pod

purchased a 255lph fuel pump to be fitted tomorrow pics to follow

did some heat wrapping today, wet it first then tightly wrapped it and ran the engine to dry it now its very tight, hands sting like hell though from the fibres in the wrap





the 4 pipes took 15 metres of wrap!

my 3" downpipe, 15 metres did not go far here! keeps most the heat off the rad though.





also did a few repairs today, my dash 31 actuator was really close to my rad and sunday night it pierced it so fitted a new rad today 50/50 water and antifreeze along with some water wetter to keep things cool. replaced the big alloy dash 31 with a smaller actuator of the same pressure rating supplied by forge. 

today i ordered my ferodo ds2500 brake pads for my 288mm v6 brakes along with some high temp motorsport brake fluid should arrive thursday.

also fitting tomorrow my 13 row mocal oil cooler to replace the standard small item and new filter with oil

then if i finish early enough tomorrow i may run down to just novas and corsas and stick it on the rolling road to set my fuelling and fit my dawes device, and do a power run

on the track this weekend at donnington so its all systems go this week.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

managed to get my 13 row mocal oil cooler fitted today, very very tight fit but just got it on



yes the top pipes are very very close to the inner carbon skin on the bonnet but just managed to get it shut!!



the lip of the bonnet just sits this side of the pipes and they tuck nicely up under it.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

update

fitted fuel pump today 255lph





everything worked spot on after first start up

so... as i was on the rolling road today i changed the oil and filter, and 50/50 antifreeze and water

then upon the first time driving it since new rad actuator and heat rap i had a quick blip down the road full boost 3rd 4th 5th then cam back and pulled in the drive, smoke everywhere!!!

inspection revealed manifold and downpipe glowing bright red through the heatwrap!!! not good, drove to the rolling road water temp 95 as the turbo was that hot due to heatwrap it was boiling the water and oil temp was also 20 degrees higher than normall at 100 instead of 80 all this through normal driving so off came the manifold wrap straight away, and everythings sorted water 85 and oil 80

word of advise dont heatwrap your manifold!!!

then came the dyno!

spec as it stands

low milage c20let block
86.5mm courtenay low comp pistons
steel rods with bronze grudgen pins
arp rob bolts
1.9mm cometic head gasket
coscast cylinder head
courtenay sport cams
2.0 8v sump baffle plate
astra vxr injectors
adjustable fuel pressure regulator
modified throttle bodie
enlarged tophat
front mounted intercooler
200sx tubular manifold with vauxhall/t3 flanges
garrett t34 .63 escort cosworth turbo
forge actuator
dawes device manual boost controller
pvd big induction kit
3" downpipe
full 3" exhaust system 
scorpion 4" outwardly rolled backbox
f28 gearbox
evo5 chips
1.2 bar of boost

ttok it in for a setup tonight it made 290bhp on test run and air fuel ratio was 15's!!!! how the hell it was still alive i dont no!

after 4 hours of messing heres the results

1.2 bar of held boost on the mbc
air fuel 13.8/9 full boost (need to get this down abit)

357bhp @6073rpm
320lbft torque



very please with that just a few issues now

1. lamba must be funcked as its rich as hell 9's on idle
2. running abit rich at full rpm/boost
3. cannot seem to get above 1.2 bar evan with actuator pipe off (actuator strength?)
4. maybe a dodgy fuel pressure regulator as altering anywhere between 4-5bar does not alter the afr much top end?

still happy though and ready for donnington this weekend!


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

now found out why it was running abit lean top end, the voltage at the fuel pump was getting only 11v same at the battery but at the alternator i was getting 14.6/7v so the pump had no power at the top end. stuck a load of new earths on it today and im going to test the voltage later

couple of updates,

friday i was up very late getting the car ready for donnington, fitted two new proxes t1rs and blead all the brakes with motorsport dot 5.1 from as performance along with fitting my ds2500 race pads

wip



new pads



then came tracktime at ists donnington park show, first session was good but abit slippy still did amazingly well, managed to keep my brakes not like last time,

second session was bone dry, gave the car everything it had got and did amazingly well until the last lap smoke poured under the dash we came off thinking nothing of it when the car burst into flames!!! talk about panic!! marshells put it straight out with fire extinguishers we left it too cool towed it off the track entrance and checked it over, turned out the breather pipe from the rocker cover to the dipstick tube had got that hot from heat off the manifold it caught fire and burnt through spilling oil onto the manifold and setting the bay on fire including my carbon bonnet! 

we wiped everything down as best we could but what a mess, went to just novas and corsas stand and bought a rocker cover breather in silicone and fitted it, couple of turns from the key and it fired straight up.

then session 1 on sunday we went out all was well apart from lack of fuel on corners (swirl pot needed) 
session 2 saw disaster again absolutely destroying the passenger side outer cv joint, car got towed off the track and we took it too the carpark again where we stripped it, went home (30 mile trek) got another shaft, came back and fitted it then did another 3 sessions totaling 7 session over the weekend. but had a really good time, vids to follow.

pic of bay after fire!!



after a cleaning session yesterday....



jobs to do now after first track day

swirl pot
custom manifold heat sheild
louvered bonnet instead of carbon bonnet


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

That car must be a bit of fun round donny on the fast corners. Glad there wasn't to much damaged after the fire. Great build mate. The power and torque figures are wicked .


----------



## Pud237 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, that's massive power for such a little car! I've had a few scary moments in a bog standard Corsa! 

You must be a first-rate head-case, well done to you :thumbsup: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

My mate Aaron is still going on about his ride out in it!

Seems to have convinced himself that he`s going to turbo his!


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

tell him to get it done, and you will have to come down in your gtr one night il take you out in a 600bhp gtst, thats lairy through the rear wheels!


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

thats a quality thread mate.
just shows what you can do, i'd love too see the look on peoples faces when they see this go 

i was in ipswich the other night, trying too park my lorry. there was a guy, in a burnt orange corsa, it looked stripped out, and when he went off the lights, i couldn't believe how quick it was.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Have you got your skyline back yet?


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

couple of pics i just found from another site of my car at donny


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

A cracking read Jamie, thoroughly enjoyed the progress of this. Clearly you have far too much time! Obviously you know what you are doing but that's a lot of hours gone into that. If you don't mind me asking what was the cost of the project (ignoring your own labour)
Anyone who puts an engine into a car with way over twice as much bhp as the chassis was ever designed to take from standard gets a thumbs up from me! 

What's the weekend plan, a quick swap to RWD if you're bored?


----------



## Pud237 (Apr 7, 2008)

turboslippers said:


> A cracking read Jamie, thoroughly enjoyed the progress of this. Clearly you have far too much time! Obviously you know what you are doing but that's a lot of hours gone into that. If you don't mind me asking what was the cost of the project (ignoring your own labour)
> Anyone who puts an engine into a car with way over twice as much bhp as the chassis was ever designed to take from standard gets a thumbs up from me!
> 
> What's the weekend plan, a quick swap to RWD if you're bored?


Twice? Don't you mean 3 times! :nervous: :runaway:

:chuckle:


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

lol more like 4 times the car was originally a 86bhp model lol, its cost me roughly £2000 but its had soo many hours its unreal, shame i dont spend as much time on my skyline. 

going to have it weighed today to work out the power to weight ratio!

pics and report to follow.


----------



## Pud237 (Apr 7, 2008)

jamie gts t said:


> lol more like 4 times the car was originally a 86bhp model lol, its cost me roughly £2000


Cheap tax and insurance though I bet :chuckle: 

I bet its a mental thing to drive. Are you gonna sell it when your Skyline's back on the road?


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

todays update 

fitted an electronic power assisted steering pump off a 106 gti

one pump 



one loom.... consisting of permenant live, switched live, and an 2 earths



few hydraulic pipes and wiring and welding/fabricating later it was in, mounted neatly behind the passenger side headlight




and i must say its the best mod i have ever done to any of my cars, i had a power steering rack fitted and no pump and hell it was hard to steer especially with all the weight over the front wheels, now i can lock it over with 1 finger!!


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

quick update, relocated the battery and tidied some wiring, now using a slimline dry cell battery and still producing 14.9 volts with heavy gauge cable, was worried i would loose some voltage putting it in the boot

pic of cluttered bay before



battery out, chopped tray out at the strut and drilled the spot welds from the bracket at the bulkhead



tidy 'ish' wiring and no battery, you can now see my gearbox!!!



small battery in the boot



very pleased

also got my horn working, speaker/crossover/tweeter in the passenger door working and did a compression test

1. 120
2. 115
3. 115
4. 120

not too bad, running low comp pistons and a 1.9mm headgasket so them figures seem fine?


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

great thread!


----------



## Pud237 (Apr 7, 2008)

GTRules said:


> great thread!


Agreed!

I have bad memories of learning to drive in a 1.2 Corsa, but I'd love a go in this beast! What an awesome car. :bowdown1:


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

little update, fitted a voltmeter and switch pannel for my power steering and spal electric fan, also got a good strong live from battery to a splitter box so i can run a live through a switch and relay to my fuel pump so it gets a good voltage.



pic of my racetech gauges too


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

todays update, 

1. got myself a unit, 6 car workspace, pit, single phase and 3 phase electric etc so theres going to be some major and interesting progress this year mainly to do with grip/traction and a change in inlet/exhaust/turbo 

2. fitted my new brakes, 

280mm willwoods, drilled and grooved discs (hell these make some noise under hard braking) both new callipers weight as much as 1 of the old ones, alot firmer pedal.

old disc 284mm....



new disc 280mm drilled and grooved....



big old heavy single pot v6 calliper....



new light 4 pot calliper....



comparrison



quick pic of the mtech conversion hubs while the disc was off



more updates soon.


----------

